

Why You Shouldn't Watch Porn on Your iPad or iPhone - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/when-private-browsing-isnt-private-on-ios-html5-and-airplay/?m

======
aikinai
I thought this was going to be about a much riskier issue that I've heard
surprisingly few complaints about. iOS apps take a screenshot when you close
them so they can show that right away when reopened to cover the load time.
This makes perfect sense except the problem is the screenshots seem to
frequently get mixed up and you'll get a random screenshot from weeks ago when
opening Safari.

This happens to me often and I have a moment of, "Wait, I didn't think that
was still ope-- oh, there's the real last site." But I've thought about what
would happen if someone was watching porn weeks ago and then opened Safari in
front of others in a professional setting.

------
ponyous
So it basically means we could track users using local storage instead of
cookies...?

This is bad.

------
daughart
Just dedicate a browser other than your normal one to porn. Eg if you use
Safari use the Opera browser for porn.

~~~
gavazzy
That doesn't prevent opera from storing data in HTML5.

~~~
daughart
Just kill the app afterwards.

"This meta info of the media played is only removed after you forcefully close
the browser."

And no worries about the saved screenshot either.

------
em3rgent0rdr
It would be nice if apple would disable all these "features" when the user
wants to go incognito.

------
eonw
i think the porn word in the title is some poor link bait.

